# She's 1 year old today!



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

She was born Jan. 11, 2011. I totally forgot it was her birthday.. Shame on daddy. Anyways, what do you guys usually do to celebrate? I have no idea being that this is my first dog.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Happy Birthday! 

I usually take them for a hike if the weather's nice or for a car ride if it's not. Then the birthday pup gets a leeeeetle bit of vanilla ice cream.


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Happy Birthday! Cool set of numbers 01/11/2011 (I like number sequences).
Minka was born 05/11/2010 (number sequence is not as cool as your dog's sequence) but anyhow that tangent aside, today was Minka's 20 month old date so we took a 3 hour hike in the hills, woods, fields and stream of Columbia County Wisconsin, to celebrate. This DNR (state owned) land is very close to where I used to live when I had my other two GSD. Back then, we practically lived there taking hikes every single day! My dogs thought the DNR property WAS their property 

Minka loves the relaxation of just being a dog - smelling all the wildlife, investigating animal hideaways, occasionally snacking on animal poop when I'm not looking . . . and we use the fallen trees, standing tree, rocks etc. as a natural agility course. I bring a ball and chuck-it along so she can get some good fetching in too. 

*So that is how we most like to celebrate birthdays and semi Bdays - excursions into the wilds of Wisconsin!*


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Happy B-Day!!! i normally celebrate my dogs
B-Day by buying a toy or a bone for him.
a steak dinner is nice also but your dog will
appreciate a hug, petting or a good boy/Happy B-Day
salutation.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday pretty girl. Wishing for you many, many more. Anything that you can do to make her feel a little special today would be fine.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy 1st birthday little girl. Mine ususlly get a specail homecooked dinner,low fat now and toys . Lucky wants to play ball on anyone's birthday.


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

Well, Birthday party is over. She got some uncooked steak. A whole meal's worth and some steamed rice. My sisters got her some toys. Here's a picture of her:


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Aww, happy Birthday, girl!
Lovely photo


----------



## Msmart (Dec 18, 2011)

That's awesome happy birthday girl.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

:birthday:

I usually take the birthday pup on a special alone time hike or play session. We have a birthday party in the evening. I make a cake and get presents like chewies, toys and balls. After eating cake, they all have a crazy play session with the new toys. I usually groom the birthday pup a few days beforehand and make them pretty on their special day. The girls do get bows in their fur lol 

Just be careful with the birthday treats. It doesn't take much to upset a dog's stomach so don't feed a lot of something super rich and fatty. Otherwise your pup and you will have a bad birthday night full of emergency bathroom trips


----------

